# Marketplace "Points" category



## MollyBuzz (Mar 26, 2010)

Just a suggestion, and wondering if anyone else feels the same. When searching for Weeks, the categories and organization are great, I can always find what I am looking for.

In the "Points" categories, it would be great if it was organized similar to the weeks, where you can search by area as well, as I would like to narrow my points searches to rci, and to two specific areas, with specific # of bedrooms etc..  Having to visually sort through, looking for RCI points, right bedroms at a resort I would want to buy at is tough.  If all the same info were filled in the forms as they do for the weeks listings, one could use the search function, but often, the info isn't there..just (exapmple) 24,000 RCI points, and the MF's.

Anyone else have an opinion?


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 26, 2010)

MollyBuzz said:


> Just a suggestion, and wondering if anyone else feels the same. When searching for Weeks, the categories and organization are great, I can always find what I am looking for.
> 
> In the "Points" categories, it would be great if it was organized similar to the weeks, where you can search by area as well, as I would like to narrow my points searches to rci, and to two specific areas, with specific # of bedrooms etc..  Having to visually sort through, looking for RCI points, right bedroms at a resort I would want to buy at is tough.  If all the same info were filled in the forms as they do for the weeks listings, one could use the search function, but often, the info isn't there..just (exapmple) 24,000 RCI points, and the MF's.
> 
> Anyone else have an opinion?



There is literally no way I'm aware of to do this.  when someone is advertising "points"...those points could be turned into literally any resort, in any location, in any bedroom/bath combination..etc etc.

I dont know of a realistic way to organize that into "areas" as requested.

you can use the search feature however to just search for specific point system points for sale/rent.


----------



## JudyS (Mar 28, 2010)

I think Molly is talking about systems such as RCI Points where one owns a "home resort" and typically owns a fixed unit size, and sometimes has a fixed-date (and maybe even fixed-unit) "home week" as well.

Knowing the home resort for a particular points contract is very important, because some resorts are poorly managed, others have special assessments pending, etc. Plus, RCI (and some other systems, too) give priority to booking into one's home resort, so it's valuable to buy at a resort where you want to stay.  And, some contracts have a "Home Week," which is guaranteed to be available if you book by a certain date. 

 I own three RCI Points contracts; two are for fixed weeks with fixed units, and the other is for a fixed week and size but floating unit. Currently, there is no way to list this info in a TUG ad, which is a shame because the resorts and dates for my RCI Points contracts are desirable ones. 

What would be good is if people could fill in their "Home Resort" for systems that have one, and "Home Week" and unit size, as well. For systems such as Worldmark that are pure points, people could fill in N/A or leave those fields blank. 

What would be even more important, though, is having a place where people can state their *annual fee* for Points contracts. It's a pain to click on an RCI contract for 30,000 points and then read in the listing that the annual fee is ridiculous compared to the point value! Every contract has some sort of annual fee, so there shouldn't be a problem listing it. (If there is also a "club fee" or something, this could be noted in the write-up.)


----------



## MollyBuzz (Apr 1, 2010)

That's exactly it!  It may just be as simple as when the ads are placed, enforcing the filling in of the resort name, MF's, etc..then they could easily be searched through the filters?


----------

